# DVR Internet Connection



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I currently have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 all with linksys gaming adapters attached to connect to the internet. I ordered an hr34 and will have to upgrade to swm 16 for that to work. I am thinking of MRV but not sure at this point.

My questions are:

1. Will I still need my gaming adapters for internet access if I get MRV?
2. If not, will the wireless digital cinema connection kit be something that I can use for all my boxes to connect to the internet?

Really, just curious if I should have a different setup then I do now. Thanks

Jim


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"jimlenz" said:


> I currently have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 all with linksys gaming adapters attached to connect to the internet. I ordered an hr34 and will have to upgrade to swm 16 for that to work. I am thinking of MRV but not sure at this point.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


You'll get DECA adapters for your other DVR's if you order MRV. Add in a CCK or the wireless version and that will add Internet to all of your receivers. You only need one CCK.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimlenz said:


> I currently have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 all with linksys gaming adapters attached to connect to the internet. I ordered an hr34 and will have to upgrade to swm 16 for that to work. I am thinking of MRV but not sure at this point.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


this is the easy one: yes.
Seems like what you're going to want will be the connected home networking [DECA], which would need some DECA adapters for your HR20 & HR22. While you don't "need" internet for MRV, to get the features you have now, the DECA network should be connected with a CCK. There are two types, one is wireless and the other is hardwired only. One of these added to the DECA network will give access for all receiver connected.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> this is the easy one: yes.
> Seems like what you're going to want will be the connected home networking [DECA], which would need some DECA adapters for your HR20 & HR22. While you don't "need" internet for MRV, to get the features you have now, the DECA network should be connected with a CCK. There are two types, one is wireless and the other is hardwired only. One of these added to the DECA network will give access for all receiver connected.


Let me clarify, I will keep the gaming adapters that I have connected to the units and if I get MRV I will get the deca connectors and should also get 1 CCK? Where will the CCK connect and if I have this, which I thought was for internet access, why do I still need all the gaming adapters?

Thanks so much for your answers, I hope I understood you correctly.

Jim


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"jimlenz" said:


> Let me clarify, I will keep the gaming adapters that I have connected to the units and if I get MRV I will get the deca connectors and should also get 1 CCK? Where will the CCK connect and if I have this, which I thought was for internet access, why do I still need all the gaming adapters?


If you get a CCK or wireless CCK you won't use the gaming adapters at all. 
The CCK will add Internet to your coax network and will provide access to all of the receivers.

The DECA adapter will plug into the ethernet port on the back of your receiver and will totally replace your gaming adapters.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

VOS

Will the HR34 Ethernet port serve as a gateway to the deca network for Internet connectivity to the whole network? Currently my router is connected between deca module and my main HR20 to add the Internet connectivity. I ordered HR34 yesterday and tring to figure out if I need some additional equipment if/when I retire HR20.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LoweBoy said:


> VOS
> 
> *Will the HR34 Ethernet port serve as a gateway to the deca network* for Internet connectivity to the whole network? Currently my router is connected between deca module and my main HR20 to add the Internet connectivity. I ordered HR34 yesterday and tring to figure out if I need some additional equipment if/when I retire HR20.
> 
> Thanks


It does, but isn't the preferred method [why ]
For the cost [about $30] for the self installed CCK, you can keep any traffic from going through the HR34.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> If you get a CCK or wireless CCK you won't use the gaming adapters at all.
> The CCK will add Internet to your coax network and will provide access to all of the receivers.
> 
> The DECA adapter will plug into the ethernet port on the back of your receiver and will totally replace your gaming adapters.


Since I already have the 4 gaming adapters at a substantial cost, is there a good reason to buy CCK then and eliminate the gaming adapters? I know cck is another $100 but want to know why or should I make the change?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"jimlenz" said:


> Since I already have the 4 gaming adapters at a substantial cost, is there a good reason to buy CCK then and eliminate the gaming adapters? I know cck is another $100 but want to know why or should I make the change?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


I had a gaming adapter on one of my HR23s before I did the whole home upgrade. It didn't always work with the iPad app and it at times just didn't connect to the Internet.

I fished ethernet up the wall to eliminate it and was a lot happier. I'm totally thrilled with the CCK.

I'm thinking that you should be able to still use them because you have to connect an ethernet cable between the DECA and DVR for internet with the CCK, plugging your gaming adapters in should work as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimlenz said:


> Since I already have the 4 gaming adapters at a substantial cost, is there a good reason to buy CCK then and eliminate the gaming adapters? I know cck is another $100 but want to know why or should I make the change?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Once you've gone to DECA, you will need to bridge to your home network for internet access.
This will be one device, so if you must/want to have this wireless, you could either get the BBDECA and connect your gaming adapter, or go with the wireless CCK, which on the DirecTV website [for self install] is $25 + shipping.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> I'm thinking that you should be able to still use them because you have to connect an *ethernet cable between the DECA and DVR for internet with the CCK*, plugging your gaming adapters in should work as well.


Not sure what you're trying here, but it looks like a switch would be needed.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Not sure what you're trying here, but it looks like a switch would be needed.


No, I'm saying that instead of using the ethernet jumper between the DECA adapter and DVR, plug the gaming adapter into the DVR.

I let my installer get away with one of the ethernet jumpers during my upgrade. I left the ethernet cable plugged in for several days until I worked up the energy to fish the cable through my cabinet. It worked fine with whole home and VOD.

He should, given what I experienced, be able to keep his game adapters in addition to DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> No, I'm saying that instead of using the ethernet jumper between the DECA adapter and DVR, *plug the gaming adapter into the DVR. *
> 
> I let my installer get away with one of the ethernet jumpers during my upgrade. I left the ethernet cable plugged in for several days until I worked up the energy to fish the cable through my cabinet. It worked fine with whole home and VOD.
> 
> He should, given what I experienced, be able to keep his game adapters in addition to DECA.


"I still don't get it"
Why have DECA and not plug it in, or why use one DVR over wireless, and if this is with the second ethernet port on the older DVRs, then this too isn't a good idea, which is why/where a switch should be used.

While this isn't a supported method if one wanted to use their wireless adapter it should be sort of like this:


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Once you've gone to DECA, you will need to bridge to your home network for internet access.
> This will be one device, so if you must/want to have this wireless, you could either get the BBDECA and connect your gaming adapter, or go with the wireless CCK, which on the DirecTV website [for self install] is $25 + shipping.


I just looked at my account and it says self install for the CCK is 79 plus tax and shipping. Is there somewhere else where it is $25?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimlenz said:


> I just looked at my account and it says self install for the CCK is 79 plus tax and shipping. Is there somewhere else where it is $25?


Guess not. The price is related to your account, so if that's what it shows, then it is different than mine has been showing for a while.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"jimlenz" said:


> I just looked at my account and it says self install for the CCK is 79 plus tax and shipping. Is there somewhere else where it is $25?


The Cinema Connection Kit showed $79 before I had my system converted to SWM. Now that that's all done it is $25 in my account online.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Now THIS is the thread I've been waiting for .

I've got a Netgear gaming adapter hooked to a BBDECA adapter as my hookup to the internet for my Whole Home system. I really wanted to use the gaming adapter on the PS3 that's in the same rack for the faster N transfer speed when I use Netflix but splitting the feeds with a switch didn't seem to be working to well, seemed like my router would lose track of the stuff every once in a while.

So...I was looking at buying another gaming adapter for $70.....and didn't want to.

But now that I see (I checked) I can order the wireless cinema connection kit for $25 (plus $6.99 shipping).....sure looks like a better deal and I'd end up with full time, separate N wireless feeds to each "side" of my system.

Thanks....


----------



## MrsDowFire (Dec 5, 2011)

jimlenz said:


> I just looked at my account and it says self install for the CCK is 79 plus tax and shipping. Is there somewhere else where it is $25?


I have a brand new CCK never used that was sold to me. I would be willing to sell you mine for the price I paid plus shipping.

I purchased for $25 plus $6.99 shipping. I you wanted to purchase from me I would sell to you for the $31.99 plus shipping to get to you. We could use paypal for the transaction if your interested.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

MrsDowFire said:


> I have a brand new CCK never used that was sold to me. I would be willing to sell you mine for the price I paid plus shipping.
> 
> I purchased for $25 plus $6.99 shipping. I you wanted to purchase from me I would sell to you for the $31.99 plus shipping to get to you. We could use paypal for the transaction if your interested.


I am going to call directv and see what they will sell me the whole package for. I will let you know, thanks.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I do have one additional question on MRV

I will have the hr 34, 3 hr 20 and 1 hr 22. I will have a swim 16 installed and 4 deca's. I also see others talking about BBDECA, not exactly sure what that is or if it is needed for my configuration? Also, we have been talking about the CCK, which I will get. 

So my question is is there anything else I will need to get this connected? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimlenz said:


> Let's just go ahead and do this. How do you want to arrange this?
> 
> Jim


I would suggest using the PM feature here [left click on the member's user name] instead of this thread.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I would suggest using the PM feature here [left click on the member's user name] instead of this thread.


I deleted the message and will do that.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

jimlenz said:


> I do have one additional question on MRV
> 
> I will have the hr 34, 3 hr 20 and 1 hr 22. I will have a swim 16 installed and 4 deca's. I also see others talking about BBDECA, not exactly sure what that is or if it is needed for my configuration? Also, we have been talking about the CCK, which I will get.
> 
> ...


Broad Band Deca adapter.....I plug my wireless game adapter into it to introduce "internet" into my Whole Home System.

I was using the Gaming adapter on a single DVR and sharing it with a PS3. Once I went Whole Home I tried sharing the game adapter with the whole home system and the PS3 with a switch, but seemed like my router kept "losing track" of the whole home system (or vice versa).

Now that I see I can get the wireless Cinema Connection Kit for $25 (plus shipping), I may just do that and move the game adapter over so it's only feeding the PS3. After seeing the spec sheet on the CCK, I don't know if I'll need a BBDECA adapter, but who knows. Seems like the PS3 does just fine with it's own wireless streaming HD Netflix content.

DirecTV's website has very little info on the CCK, but Solid Signal has it (for $99) and it's manuals online.


----------

